# Luther conversion



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Hey guys I've just decided to do fallen angel army so for my commander I chose to convert the arch fallen himself Luther. He's a dark angel veteran with Gabriel seth's head and arms. I twisted the model'torso by cutting it and filing until it fitted in to a new position. The sword is from a bloodletter.



















COMMENTS WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

pretty cool looking, good luck


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

tHANKS FORTHE REP


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Looks impressive, only hassle i can see is that the sword is bent down slightly. Look forward to seeing it painted. See if you can get the pics to show in you post rather than as a link. I think you will get more responses that way.


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

thanks. The sword is a continuing pain in my back side but I believe i've sorted it out


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice conversions so far, look forward to seeing the paint done.


Two things about posting pics: 1) use the img /img tags instead of url tags (little picture icon in the editor) and 2) when using the img tags, use the direct link photobucket provides. That way people can see your pics without having to hit another page entirely. I have edited your first post to show this.


----------



## Deggers (Aug 17, 2010)

Nice conversion, can`t wait to see him painted up.. have some rep..


----------



## TG1 (May 1, 2009)

Thanks wraithlord


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

Looks really nice, in particular how the robes flow correctly, like he's starting or ending a spinning motion. Good work.


----------

